# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  ԶԼՄ-ները նույն «քաղաքում» Armtown.com

## Artgeo

*ԶԼՄ-ՆԵՐԸ՝ ՆՈՒՅՆ «ՔԱՂԱՔՈՒՄ»*

Հարցազրույց armtown.com նախագծի հիմնադիր Սերգեյ Հովսեփյանի հետ



Մեր ամերիկաբնակ հայրենակից Սերգեյ Հովսեփյանը ստեղծել է armtown.com նախագիծը, որը պարզ լրահավաք ծառայություն է: Այն ընթերցողին միեւնույն կայքից մատուցում է լրահոսը, որը այցելուն պիտի կարդար տարբեր աղբյուրներում՝ ավելորդ ժամանակ վատնելով՝ դրանց էջեր տեղափոխվելով: armtown.com սերվերը, որի վրա տեղադրված է կայքը, շատ ավելի արագ է, քան աղբյուրներից շատերինը, իսկ հիմնական առավելությունն էլ այն է, որ այս նախագիծը տարբեր կոդավորում ունեցող աղբյուրների նյութերը վերակոդավորում է ժամանակակից՝ Unicode-ով, արդյունքում՝ լուրերը կարդալիս «խզբզոց» չենք տեսնում ու կարիք չի լինում ամեն անգամ ընտրելու էջի կոդավորումը:

- Ինչպե՞ս ծնվեց armtown-ի ստեղծման գաղափարը:

- Լավ հիշում եմ այդ պահը... 2005թ. հունվարի 6-ն էր, երբ իմ մեջ ցանկություն առաջացավ թերթել հայկական մամուլի էջերն ու որոշ տեղեկատվություն ստանալ հայաստանյան անցուդարձից: Այդ ժամանակ ապրում էի Չիկագոյում եւ կտրված էի հայկական միջավայրից: Սովորականի նման բացեցի «Գուգլ» փնտրման համակարգն ու գրեցի «armenian news»: Չեք պատկերացնի զարմանքս, երբ առաջին տասնյակում գտա միայն մեկ-երկու հայկական աղբյուր: Ստացվում էր, որ մեր երկրի մասին մենք պիտի տեղեկացվեինք օտար՝ ռուսական, թուրքական կամ ադրբեջանական աղբյուրներից: Սա armtown.com-ը ստեղծելու հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էր: Մյուս էական խնդիրը տեքստի կոդավորումն էր: Հայաստանում լայն տարածում գտած ARMSCII-8 կոդավորմամբ տեքստեր կարդալու համար անհրաժեշտ է տեղադրել հատուկ տառատեսակներ, որոնցից շատերը նույնիսկ չեն համապատասխանում ստանդարտներին՝ հատկապես «եւ» ու «գ» տառերը: 20 տարուց ավելի է, ինչ մշակվել ու մեծ զարգացում է ստացել Unicode-ը, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս միեւնույն տառատեսակի մեջ ունենալ բազմաթիվ լեզուներ: 2005թ., եթե չեմ սխալվում, միայն «Ազգ» օրաթերթն էր, որ օգտագործում էր այս կոդավորումը, իսկ հիմա այն գերակշռում է հայկական ինտերնետային մամուլում: Բացի վերոհիշյալ խնդիրներից, հիմա եւ առավել եւս՝ 2005-ին հայկական մամուլը տեղադրված էր չափից դուրս դանդաղ սերվերների վրա, որոնք գտնվելով դանդաղ ցանցերում՝ գրեթե անհնար էին դարձնում դրանց օգտագործումը: Վերջին տարիներին այս խնդիրը կարծես նույնպես լուծում է ստանում:

- Շուրջ 3 տարի է՝ կա armtown.com նախագիծը: Ի՞նչ հետեւություններ եք արել այս ընթացքում եւ արդյո՞ք լուծված եք համարում այն բոլոր խնդիրները, որոնց իրականացման նպատակով ստեղծվել է այս նախագիծը:

- Նախագծի ամենահիմնական նպատակը Հայաստանի եւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի մասին լրատվության արտահանումն է: Դա կարելի է միշտ կատարելագործել, սակայն լուծված համարել՝ երբե՛ք: Հրաշալի, նորագույն մեթոդներ կան այն անելու համար, սակայն հայկական լրատվական դաշտը հետ է մնում այդ զարգացումներից: Շատերը նույնիսկ չեն էլ փորձում օգտվել լրատվության արտահանման այնպիսի մեթոդներից, ինչպիսիք, ասենք, RSS հոսքերն են, որոնք վաղուց ստանդարտ են դարձել այս ասպարեզում:

armtown.com նախագծի հեղինակությունն աճում է, այն նաեւ սկսում է արտահանել տեխնոլոգիական լուծումներ: Որոշ համարձակ նորամուծություններ, որոնք առաջինը ներդրվել են այս նախագծում, սկսում են տարածում ունենալ հայկական այլ աղբյուրներում: Ուրախալի է, որ կարողանում եմ նպաստել ավելի համարձակ որոշումներ ու լուծումներ ներդնելու հարցում:

- Ի՞նչ սկզբունքով են ընտրված armtown.com-ում ընդգրկված լրատվամիջոցները:

- Ամենահիմնական սկզբունքը համագործակցության ցանկությունն է: Իմ խորին շնորհակալությունն եմ հայտնում բոլոր այն լրատվամիջոցներին, որոնք համաձայնեցին մաս դառնալ այս նախագծին եւ դրանով իսկ նպաստեցին հայկական լրատվության մասսայականացմանը: Ցավում եմ, բայց կան նաեւ այնպիսիները, որոնք հրաժարվեցին ընդունել կամ հասկանալ իմ բոլոր բացատրությունները, որ այս նախագծի գործունեությունից շահողը միայն ընթերցողն է: Տարեկան մոտ $2000 ներդնելով ու իմ ազատ ժամանակից հարյուրավոր ժամեր նվիրելով, ես միայն մի ցանկություն ունեմ՝ բավարարված ընթերցող ունենալ, որոնք հնարավորություն կունենան շփվելու, իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտելու ու իրենց ներդրումը բերելու մեր հայրենիքի կայացմանը: Սա էլ իմ ընտրած ճանապարհն է՝ գործնական նպաստ բերել մեր հասարակության ժողովրդավարացման գործին:

Մեկ այլ կարեւոր սկզբունք՝ դա էջերի որակն է: Կան լրատվամիջոցներ, որոնք գրեթե անհնար է ինդեքսավորել՝ էջի դասավորությունն ու կոդավորումը հաշվի առնելով, օրինակ՝ «Հայկական Ժամանակը»:

- Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք այն այցելուներին, որոնք «Քննարկել հոդվածը» բաժնում անվայելուչ արտահայտություններ են անում:

- Ճիշտն ասած, անձամբ նրանց ասելիք չունեմ, քանի որ ինչ էլ ասենք՝ անօգուտ է: Քննարկումների բաժնի նոր տարբերակը, որը նախապատրաստման փուլում է, հնարավորինս կնվազեցնի նմանների մասնակցությունը քննարկումներին: Նման ազատ քննարկումները նորություն են մեր հասարակության համար ու շատերն այդ ազատությունը սխալ են ընկալում... Կաշխատեմ անել հնարավորը՝ կանխելու համար նման մարդկանց «ներթափանցումը» քննարկումների բաժին:

- Հաշվի առնվո՞ւմ են կայքի մասին՝ օգտագործողների առաջարկությունները եւ ի՞նչ նորամուծություններ կարող են սպասել այցելուները ապագայում:

- Անշո՛ւշտ: Կարծում եմ, չեք զարմանա, եթե ասեմ, օրինակ, «Քննարկել հոդվածը» բաժինը ստեղծվել է այս նախագծի ամենաակտիվ այցելուներից մեկի՝ Սահակի առաջարկով: Նախագծում կա նաեւ ցանկությունների արտահայտման բաժին, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր այցելու կարող է իր ցանկություններն արտահայտել եւ համոզված լինել, որ դրանք անպատասխան չեն մնա:

Նախագծի այցելուների հիմնական նորամուծությունը նոր աղբյուրների ներառումն է: Առաջիկայում կներառվի նաեւ hetq.am-ը՝ ստացել եմ համաձայնությունը, բանակցելու եմ hhpress.am եւ tert.am-ի ներառման ուղղությամբ: Հիմնական բաժինը, որը կարիք ունի կատարելագործման, դա «Քննարկել հոդվածը» բաժինն է: Այն զարգացնելու շատ աշխատանքի կարիք ունի: Ցավոք, դրա մեջ օգտագործվում է կոդ, որի հեղինակը ես չեմ: Այժմ այն բետա տարբերակում է (փորձաշրջան է անցնում): Դրա հետ կապված՝ խնդրի լուծմանը զուգընթաց, նորամուծություններն այդ բաժնում ավելի հաճախակի կլինեն: Առանց նորամուծությունների՝ ցանկացած ինտերնետ-նախագիծ դատապարտված է եւ դա հաշվի առնելով հավաստիացնում եմ, որ նորի զգացողությունը երբեք չեք կորցնի՝ շփվելով armtown.com-ի հետ:

- Հովանավորներ ունե՞ք:

- Հովանավորներ չունեմ: Մինչ այսօր նախագծի հետ կապված բոլոր ծախսերը ինքս եմ հոգում: Վերջերս ընթերցողներից մեկը հարցրեց, թե ինչո՞ւ հովանավորներ չես փնտրում կամ նվիրատվություններ չես հավաքում՝ համապատասխան կոճակ տեղադրելով կայքում: Ճիշտն ասած, դեռ այդ ուղղությամբ չեմ մտածել, սակայն եթե օգնություն ցուցաբերելու ցանկություն ունեցողներ կան, սիրով կընդունեմ նրանց աջակցությունը:

- Հարո՞ւմ եք որեւէ կուսակցության:

- Երբեւէ չեմ անդամակցել որեւէ կուսակցության եւ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ինձ քաղաքականությունից հեռու պահելով ձեռնամուխ եմ եղել մի գործի, որը «թաթախված» է քաղաքականության մեջ: Ամեն օր շփվելով լրատվության հետ, անկախ իմ կամքից՝ քաղաքականացվել եմ, սակայն փորձում եմ լինել հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ ու զուրկ այդ հոսանքների ազդեցությունից: Իմ քաղաքականությունը ժողովրդավար ու հզոր Հայաստանն է, որտեղ տեղ չեն ունենա անարդարությունն ու կաշառակերությունը:

- Մեր ընթերցողին կհետաքրքրեն մանրամասներ Ձեր մասին...

- Ծնվել եմ Գյումրիում, աղետալի երկրաշարժից հետո տեղափոխվել եմ Երեւան: Ավարտել եմ տեղի Թեքեյանի անվան 92 դպրոցը, այնուհետեւ ԵՊՀ ռադիոֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետը: 1995-1997 թթ. եղել եմ Հայաստանի առաջին հրետանային ուսումնական զորամասի առաջին կապի պետը: Այնուհետեւ մեկնել եմ Եվրոպա, ապա բնակություն հաստատել ԱՄՆ-ում՝ Լոս Անջելեսում: Ամուսնացել եմ ու 2 զավակ ունեմ՝ Վահանը եւ Հայկը: Ինչպես տեսնում եք՝ «դասական» հայկական կենսագրություն ունեմ: Հուսով եմ՝ մի օր կվերադառնամ ու կապրեմ իմ հոր կառուցած տանը: Ներկայումս աշխատում եմ Ամերիկայի «Մանկական ուռուցքաբանության ազգային ֆոնդում» եւ սպասարկում եմ առաջին սերնդի տվյալների բազայի համակարգը: Շատ հետաքրքիր ու բազմաբնույթ աշխատանք է...

Զրուցեց ԳՈՀԱՐ ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆԸ

http://new.aravot.am

----------

